# Glasgow Premium Service Success



## MrsScotland (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello! Just a quick note to let you know if you're thinking of using the Glasgow Premium Service, I highly recommend it and I can confirm it is a very pleasant, smooth and quick process with a very friendly staff. 

And if you're going to go with the premium service, it's is worth every penny to pay the extra 75 to get the 8:00 AM slot. 

Here's our experience which may help you to know what to expect if you book the 8AM appointment.

We arrived to Glasgow very early -- at 6:30AM to be exact. We just wanted to be sure that traffic would not ruin our appointment, so we arrived extremely early and found a McDonald's within a 3 minute drive of the premium service center. So we grabbed breakfast and took it back with us to find ideal parking -- an open parking space nearly directly across from "Festival Court" which is the building you walk into. 

We ate our breakfast, enjoyed the extra time to just relax, chat, listen to music and sort of mellow out before our appointment. At 7:45AM we walked across the street and the security guards unlocked the door to let us in. We were the first ones to arrive. We were asked to put our phones, keys, and other hand carried items into a black tray, including jackets. We then walked through a security scanner like they have at the airport. It was a very quick process -- less than 2 minutes. Immediately after this, there are public bathrooms. 

After that, there are two big glass doors leading to a very comfortable waiting area. There is a coffee machine with a variety of coffee, tea and hot chocolate. It costs 50 pence. We were told to go to the first desk down a short hallway where we were given a number. About 10 minutes later, we were called to drop off our documents. We had two giant folders clearly marked ORIGINALS and COPIES with our names and application number written on the front of the folders. We were then told to go back to the waiting room. We tried the coffee -- not bad! At this point we just read the news and checked emails on our phones. It took awhile but eventually I was called for biometrics. This also went very fast. I gave electronic fingerprints, had my photo taken and signed my name to an electronic screen all in about 3 minutes. I was then directed to go back to the waiting room.

I watched as my status on the screen switched from biometrics verification to application under consideration. At this point it really got busy at the premium service center. Four more couples arrived and the room started to fill up and get pretty active by 9:30AM. 

At around 9:45, we were called to speak to someone because there was an issue with our bank statements. I want to stress how important it is to switch your banking to paper statements as soon as possible. We were told that they were able to approve our application, but as an exception, not a rule. And it was only because they were able to verify information in another way, which was very lucky for us. So I signed a paper to confirm my details once more, and we were sent back to the waiting room. 

About 10 minutes later, we were called to a different window where we were told the application was successful. Here we were asked to take a seat and they explained what would happen next -- biometrics card will be mailed and what the rules were as far as working, no access to public funds, etc. We were then given our complete set of originals and they retained the full set of copies we had made for them. 

My passport had a new stamp across my old VISA that said the BPR would replace it, but no additional changes were made to my passport. 

My BPR should arrive within 10 days and I'm told I will need to sign for it and verify my identity. I work during the day, so I'm hoping very much it shows up in the evening or on the weekend. 

And that's it! It's a very intimidating process but everyone was so friendly, it sure helped to go along easier.


----------



## crispynuggets (Nov 2, 2013)

MrsScotland said:


> At around 9:45, we were called to speak to someone because there was an issue with our bank statements. I want to stress how important it is to switch your banking to paper statements as soon as possible. We were told that they were able to approve our application, but as an exception, not a rule. And it was only because they were able to verify information in another way, which was very lucky for us. So I signed a paper to confirm my details once more, and we were sent back to the waiting room.



Congratulations on the success!

What was wrong with your statements exactly if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## MrScotland (Dec 6, 2017)

*flrsword*

Hi everyone,
This time I choose to get my visa extension FLR through premium service... it costed me nearly £2200 but it's worth the price.

I drove unto the centre and right opposite to festival court is residential area with loads of free road side parking.. They let me in 15 min before the appointment which was at 11 am, after a quick security check airport style and was shown the waiting room..

Initially one just has to walk unto the counter there and they will check you in for appointment and a number a issue.. wait and your number will be called with counter number..

I went and was greeted by this gentleman, who very professionally took all my documents and explained me the process that he will make a case on the bases of my documents and case and pass it on to the case worker..and he even explained me I will be called for biometric which is right in there and takes around 3 min to complete.

Case workers handle every case with very high standards of professionalism. 
I was out with my visa grant letter in less than 2 hrs time.

NOTE- if you going for FLR please make sure you keep all your letters to show your address prove right from the beginning...start keeping all your letters safe for the big day.

All the best


----------



## Chesterli (Nov 27, 2017)

MrsScotland said:


> Hello! Just a quick note to let you know if you're thinking of using the Glasgow Premium Service, I highly recommend it and I can confirm it is a very pleasant, smooth and quick process with a very friendly staff.
> 
> And if you're going to go with the premium service, it's is worth every penny to pay the extra 75 to get the 8:00 AM slot.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the success!

May I ask What was wrong with your statements exactly if you don't mind ?


----------

